# Matthew 5:29-30



## cih1355 (Dec 31, 2009)

Matthew 5:29-30 says, "If your right eye makes you stumble, tear it out and throw it from you; for it is better for you to lose one of the parts of your body, than for your whole body to be thrown into hell. If your right hand makes you stumble, cut it off and throw it from you; for it is better for you to lose one of the parts of your body, than for your whole body to go into hell."

I'm going to be teaching some 5th and 6th graders a Bible lesson about the above passage. Jesus is making the point that we should deal radically with sin. Could anyone give examples of how a 5th or 6th grader could deal radically with sin?


----------



## Jack K (Dec 31, 2009)

Do their video games cause them to sin? What about their friends? A radical answer might be to stay away.

Or does the mall or the Lego catalog (or whatever product they're into) cause them to lust for consumer products? A different sort of radical answer might be to give away their favorite possessions, or shop for others instead of themselves.

I will guess you'll get pushback if you suggest they ought to give up such things to steer clear of sin. In my experience the kids are far more likely to leave feeling guilty than feel empowered to deal with sin. So I will remind you that we always teach the whole gospel in order to bring heart change, not the law alone in a misguided attempt to bring outward behavioral change. You're probably thinking this already. But I need constant reminders.

Finally, kids this age are VERY eager to help others and make a difference for God. Many aren't mature enough yet to really take to heart the value of steering clear of sinful influences. But they are able to easily see the value of serving God. So service projects are a great way to get them in the practice of living radically for God. Some kids will gladly give up their allowances, their time with friends, even their prized possessions in order to help others or advance some purpose in God's kingdom. For those that do, a lifetime of radical living for God will likely follow, including a serious approach to mortification of sin once they get a few years older.

Best wishes. Teaching kids is great!


----------



## Andres (Dec 31, 2009)

Jack gave some great advice. The only thing I think I might add is some explanation on _why _we must deal radically with sin. When I was a kid I was told their were many things I shouldn't or couldn't do. Of those forbidden things, I always found it much easier to obey when I was given a reason as to why I couldn't or shouldn't. For example, when my mom told me not to play near/in the street, I thought she was just being mean. When she explained to me that the opposite was true - she loved me so much that she couldn't stand to see me get hurt and the street could be very dangerous - i was much more apt to obey her. Explain to the kids about God's holiness and how He cannot have anything to do with sin. Explain how our sin displeases God. Explain how God will empower us to make better choices and not to sin as much. Finally, expain how we can be forgiven of our sins if we place our faith in Christ Jesus.


----------



## cih1355 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you for your comments, everyone.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 3, 2010)

Besetting sins make us a slave to whatever they are. Ask them if they want to be free to serve Christ, or be slaves to a cruel taskmaster. Ask them would they rather pick what prison they want to spend their life in or be free with Jesus. One thing teens can imprison themselves with is lying to their friends/family. They have to live up to, or hide the lie from others and that gets very complicated and difficult to manage. After a while, the only way out will be to tell the truth and let the consequences be what they may.


----------

